#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  >  Στατικές μελέτες ιδιωτικών έργων στην Ευρώπη

## CFAK

Θα ήθελα την εμπειρία σας για τη δυνατότητα εκπόνησης στατικών μελετών έργων στην Ευρώπη.
Η ύπαρξη κοινων κανονισμών (Ευρωκωδίκων) ανοίγει την αγορά και πιθανώς δημιουργεί ευκαιρίες εξαγωγών υπηρεσιών.

Γνωρίζω γραφείο μελετών που εκπονεί υπεργολαβικά μελέτες για συνεργαζόμενο γερμανικό γραφείο. Ωστόσο, είναι δυνατή η απ' ευθείας ανάληψη έργου στην Γαλλία, για παράδειγμα, από Έλληνα μελετητή?

----------

